
Hobby Lobby reopened stores in states with coronavirus lockdowns - laurex
https://www.businessinsider.com/hobby-lobby-reopened-stores-in-states-with-coronavirus-lockdowns-2020-3
======
tomohawk
They should be able to be open. Sewing and other craft supplies are important
to efforts such as making masks, etc.

Many hospitals and other facilities are taking donations of handcrafted PPE.

